# Cured & smoked wild goose w/qview



## fourthwind (Feb 7, 2010)

Took a pair of Lesser Canada goose breasts, and cured for one week with TQ, salt, Brown sugar, vinegar, yoshida's, and water.  Patted dry and smoked with small amounts of shredded mesquite in the MES at 100 degree's for 6 hours, then bumped the temps up to 225 until the internal was 145.  Did a test slice, and returned the breasts to the freezer until I am ready to slice thin for salad's.  Taste was a bit like jerky, but odviously much more tender.  I will certainly be working with this method some more.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 7, 2010)

How do you like the smoked goose? My brother makes a lot of smoked goose with his birds. We also found a good pulled goose breast recipe that is really good but it is made in the crock pot.


----------



## meateater (Feb 7, 2010)

Great looking bird!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 7, 2010)

Over all I was impressed with both the consistency and flavor..  This is one of those experiments where the technique was a definate success.  I will be playing with the flavor profile more to see what I can accomplish.  My goal is to be able to feed it to a group and have everyone go WOW that's wild goose??

I have had some friends make goose into pulled meat in the crock pot before.  they mixed it with BBQ sauce at the end and I will say it was pretty good.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks Nice and Juicy...


----------

